# Nerdy stand-up and geek culture humor



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 22, 2015)

i heard this bit (https://youtu.be/u_OZ2PbNbq0?t=34m45s) YEARS ago and didn't know who did it so right before jumping on here to ask if anybody had heard it, i Googled the shit out of it to find out who i was listening to. Once you hear the clip, you'll know why i thought i'd ask here. Obviously, i found the performer, Brian Posehn, and i've been tearing through all his work and it's a geek's humor goldmine. i always have my ears up for stand-up and funny stuff online that caters to my taste in interests and hobbies. Patton Oswalt is a great one for the nerdy types who're into Star Wars and comic books, Brian Posehn covers a little of that too but i'm wondering if there's anybody else out there who covers geeky topics like videogames. -_Besides_ Dara O'Brian's famous Metal Gear Solid bit. (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWQXzGTzM1g) i don't suppose there's anyone (good?) who covers furry junk?

i don't care how blue or dark it gets. i'm numb to most of that stuff so long as it's funny.
Who do you listen or watch and what sort of topics do they cover for nerds, geeks, furs and gamers?


----------



## JonoD (May 7, 2015)

He's not too well known, but I've recently been watching a bunch of stuff by Japanese comedian Jinnai Tomonori. He's done several sketches about certain games or has dropped video game references into a lot of his skits. The one he's most famous for is this one he did about Tetris: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=805mpTzigAY

He's covered lots of other ones like...

Dr. Kawashima's Brain Age: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soEzR-Dmsrg
Puyo Puyo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bvL3YHSZ10
UFO Catcher Machines: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an5BEJVtN_Q
House of The Dead(?): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkm8i8Q-vDc
'Flag Flag Revolution' (Is this even a real game?): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixxkrgokxD0

He's even done one based off of the old Dreamcast game "Sea-man": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sf72Fa4eWGc

I LOVE all of Jinnai's comedy. No idea what about it I like so much, but I suppose it's how it twists what we know into something absurd.


----------



## Hell_Charm (May 7, 2015)

Our programming teacher always makes these funny joke's  but then again you must be either a programmer or a computer geek to understand ... kinda feel like an utter nerd because I got it XD not even my mom got the point and she's a programmer to, but just for the sake of trying this is how it goes:
So an integer walks into a bar and sits down next to a float, the float offers her a drink and after spending the evening talking he asks her if he could maybe get her number, so the integer answers :"sorry but you're not my type" :-D


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 7, 2015)

Programmers aren't all too clued up on yearly events either.  They always get Halloween and Christmas mixed up because Oct 31 == Dec 25.


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (May 7, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> -_Besides_ Dara O'Brian's famous Metal Gear Solid bit. (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWQXzGTzM1g)



Love Dara O'Brian and I had never seen that bit of his before thanks for sharing.  He did another bit about video games that's pretty good https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4AmIKhfr40 .


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 15, 2015)

I dunno if it's that I don't like nerdy stand-up, or if the comedians are just awful (or both), but I tend to avoid this sort of comedy on purpose.


----------

